# Newbie, Question about used Artic Fox vs Komfort 5th wheel trailers



## Sinsky (Mar 26, 2015)

My wife and I are in the market for a used 5th wheel. We are not interested in the fancy 40 foot behemoth, we are looking for something no longer than 26 feet. We travel down a lot of dirt roads, and I want to be able to turn around in a limited space if need be. My question is we are comparing a 2002 Arctic Fox 20-5N and a 2004 Komfort 25 FS. Most of our travels will be boondocking and we typically go out in late fall to the mountains, where it is usually pretty cold in the mornings and evenings- with occasional snow. Any plusses or negatives about either? My wife found one of those "pissed consumer" websites that was doing a pretty good job bashing the new arctic foxes, but since this is pretty old stuff, I figured any of the weak stuff would have been replaced by now- although both trailers look to be in pretty good shape. 

Also, does anyone know of another used brand of that vintage that has a slide out bedroom along with the living area slide out? We looked at an older Komfort that had it, but it was pretty beat up- I was just wondering if anyone else did that with that small sized trailer.

One of our big issues is interior storage- which is really valuable in the small trailers. If anyone has any suggestions for a smaller 5th that uses its space really well, let me know. We have 2 big dogs so we want to have a lot of floor space for them to lay while we are inside.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2015)

No personel experience with either the Komfort or Fox.   I would go with the Fox from all that i have heard.  i think Scamp makes a small 5th wheel but dont think it has a slide.  Might also want to ck out Nash rvs.  Same as Fox just from different area.  Looking at used it all depends on the care the previous owner gave the rv. Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on what you find


----------

